# Small egg



## garryowen (Nov 14, 2012)

One of my chickens has been laying normal but just laid a tiny egg. Is that normal?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I have found this to be normal, when the hen is getting ready start or end for the season.

At one time I had three in the frig, they were about the size of a robins egg. (and cute ) but over time they were broken and had to go to the compost.


----------



## garryowen (Nov 14, 2012)

My little egg


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It so tiny. How cute!


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

They fry up just as good at the double yokers.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That works! ......


----------

